# Flying Rage



## smokin drag (Jul 13, 2010)

Friday night headed out on my father inlaws property in Chardon about 40 acres. Took the climber and fond a good tree in the back woods. Around 6 pm had some movement about 30 yards from me. Seen at least 2 does, but knew there were more then that. She came wright up the creek 20 yards clueless she was about to get a rage in the cage. Put the 20 pin on her, and smoked that doe. Only seen 3 bucks, and some does in 3 sats for the year. I just couldn't help my self sense I let every deer walk last year. She went about 70 yards to lay in a pool of blood with no track job.:! Good luck out there the time is now:!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Nice job. Rage in the cage will get it done for sure!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice doe. Gonna get good from here on out!


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I'd love to get a doe that big.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Good Fishin'
NightProwler


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats!...That's a nice Doe. I think it is finally time for me to buy my antlerless tag. I've passed quite a few deer this fall and the itch has become unbearable. Going to be in the woods Fri-Sun this weekend. Go get that buck!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Well done man! Any deer with a bow is a trophy! I try and fill a doe & buck tag every year during bow season.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Great job! Harvest those does. having the availability of 18 tags is nice, but the point is to increase the doe harvest. Some tasty vittles hanging there.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Is it me or is that freakin doe huge? A doe that old is more weary & smarter than any mature buck. Fine job man!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Nightprowler said:


> Nice Job! *You look a lot smaller on the internet....*NightProwler


This made me crack up!
Nice big doe!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I think that doe is huge also,good take


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

That is a nice big doe. Congrats!! Hunters need to get out and shoot some does. I feel any deer is a trophy. Tracks are hard to fry up!


----------



## smokin drag (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks guys for all your comments. Its always good to be outdoors doing what we do, and a kill just adds to the experience. I hope my son enjoys it like I do, so this is only the begining for him.!%:flag:


----------

